# Special Needs Education Resources in Tokyo



## mamabear_b4

Hello all - we are considering relocating to Tokyo for my husband's job and have four children ages 8, 7, 6, and 5. My 7-year-old is Autistic, and I'm wondering if anyone has experience with special needs education resources in Tokyo?

We are looking at an international school, but several do not accept children with special needs. I'm certainly open to homeschooling him and sending the others to school, but he needs to see a speech and occupational therapist on a weekly basis as well.

Any feedback would be sincerely appreciated! Thank you in advance!

Rebecca


----------



## myrrh

Here's a link to an extensive list of resources (including the contact info for support group mailing lists and links to further websites):

Japan With Kids - Resources for Parents of Children With Special Needs

Good luck!


----------



## myrrh

Not an attack on the OP, but what is it with the one-time drive-by posts to this site requesting advice...with nary an acknowledging response?


----------



## Asian Spirit

myrrh said:


> Not an attack on the OP, but what is it with the one-time drive-by posts to this site requesting advice...with nary an acknowledging response?


The site recently had a major security issue and some posters, especially new members, are a bit slow getting back on the site. Also, the page for Japan is slower than most overall .


Jet Lag
Moderator


----------



## yuzucooking

*Information from Japan*

Hi!I wonder you can still see my comments since it has been more than 2 months since you posted this question. 
My 6-year old son is also autistic and I am doing home therapy(ABA) in Japan(near Tokyo).
And the below is the non profit organization group in Japan.

Tsumiki no Kai (Building-Blocks Association)

If you need more information,please let me know.
I think we can share more information

Yuzu


----------

